# Ranger 500 won't idle



## lilman

A friend of mine has a 2011 ranger 500efi that won't idle and sometimes won't even crank. He said that when he does get it to crank it runs rough but he can wind it out and as soon as he let's off of it, it dies. I told him sounds like tps sensor. What do you guys think?


----------



## MudDWG

Check the Battery voltage. If the battery is weak...it could have those symptoms


----------



## Polaris425

or this?

 Ranger died & wont crank, what could have happened? - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## bruteforcematt

Tps or tbap sensor or even just needs the throttle adjusted


----------

